# Ffs



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

So our last boots order didnt show

This one had something missing!  and my box of pain killers was damaged 

I swear boots are the asda of the chemist world!

How are you all? Anything exciting happen yesterday?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Why don't you go out and buy them?


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Aye, fresh air will do you the world of good.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Why don't you go out and buy them?


Because I'm too I'll at the mo
Will when I run out


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Could'nt your bf go out and get them for you, would save time waiting especially if goods are missing which you need.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Why dont you contact Boots? I would imagine they have good customer service.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

catcoonz said:


> Could'nt your bf go out and get them for you, would save time waiting especially if goods are missing which you need.


No, I can't/don't like/not advised to be left alone


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

oh sorry hun, i didnt realise you couldnt be left, must be very hard for you both. xx


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> No, I can't/don't like/not advised to be left alone


why cant you be left alone?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> why cant you be left alone?


In case I have an accident

Really don't want to get into it and face the I know someone, they can be fey comments


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Lavenderb said:


> why cant you be left alone?


She will go over the broadband usage if not supervised!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2013)

Lavenderb said:


> why cant you be left alone?












And miss Jezza!?!?!?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

gorgeous said:


> She will go over the broadband usage if not supervised!


:laugh:

We have unlimited


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

You plonk your bum on the sofa for 20 minutes while the boyfriend pops out and buys them. Simples.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

He could pick them up while you're asleep, esp if you're usually asleep during the day


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Lavenderb said:


> You plonk your bum on the sofa for 20 minutes while the boyfriend pops out and buys them. Simples.


He could just lock her in a cupboard or even tie her to the bed.

On second thoughts forget the bit about the bed and the ropes we don't want to go anywhere near a bondage subject on a family forum.

Do we? :001_unsure:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> You plonk your bum on the sofa for 20 minutes while the boyfriend pops out and buys them. Simples.





simplysardonic said:


> He could pick them up while you're asleep, esp if you're usually asleep during the day


He's asleep aswell

Nah it's ok we'll just go when I run out


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

chichi said:


> Sometimes I am soooooo happy to be out of the loop :001_unsure:


I am a loop. For me there's no escape. :sad:


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

FFS....Can we please go back to the crushed box of paracetamol!!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> So our last boots order didnt show
> 
> This one had something missing!  and my box of pain killers was damaged
> 
> ...


Was it boots own delivery or was it just a normal courier company or Royal mail?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Was it boots own delivery or was it just a normal courier company or Royal mail?


It was herms


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

loubyfrog said:


> Shaken not stirred with a glace cherry and a cocktail umbrella!!


Ooh. I like glace cherries but I'm not quite sure about the umbrella.:001_unsure:

The last time someone served me a drink with one of those in I was rushed to hospital after the bloody thing got lodged in my throat.:sad:


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Zaros said:


> Ooh. I like glace cherries but I'm not quite sure about the umbrella.:001_unsure:
> 
> The last time someone served me a drink with one of those in I was rushed to hospital after the bloody thing got lodged in my throat.:sad:


Was it the cherry or brolly that got lodged in ya gob?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> Was it the cherry or brolly that got lodged in ya gob?


Twas the brolly by golly.

I thought I had made that perfectly clear with the uncertainty reference to the offending decorative addition.:001_unsure:


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Then stop giving me the attention you think I seek then


Tinks, I am not being horrible to you because I have been in your position before on another forum but if I am totally honest with you, I now understand why I got banned from that forum. I was told I was flaming. I didn't understand at all.....but seeing what happens on this forum with your threads, I now totally get it.

Here is what flaming is
_Flaming, also known as bashing, is hostile and insulting interaction between Internet users, often involving the use of profanity.

Flaming usually occurs in the social context of an Internet forum, Internet Relay Chat (IRC), Usenet, by e-mail, game servers such as Xbox Live or PlayStation Network, and on video-sharing websites. It is frequently the result of the discussion of heated real-world issues such as politics, religion, and philosophy, or of issues that polarise subpopulations, but can also be provoked by seemingly trivial differences.

Deliberate flaming, as opposed to flaming as a result of emotional discussions, is carried out by individuals known as flamers, who are specifically motivated to incite flaming. These users specialize in flaming and target specific aspects of a controversial conversation. Some websites even cater to flamers and trolls, by allowing them a free environment, such as Flame-Wars forum._

Perhaps a flame-wars forum would be better for you. This is a pet forum and I know there is a general chat section but posting various pointless threads to start arguments is not healthy for you more than anyone.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

BenBoy said:


> Tinks, I am not being horrible to you because I have been in your position before on another forum but if I am totally honest with you, I now understand why I got banned from that forum. I was told I was flaming. I didn't understand at all.....but seeing what happens on this forum with your threads, I now totally get it.
> 
> Here is what flaming is
> _Flaming, also known as bashing, is hostile and insulting interaction between Internet users, often involving the use of profanity.
> ...


None of my threads are started with the intent to start an argument (despite what you think)

You know what, I was going to use this forum as a coping mechanism (not sure if they are the right words) and for a bit of support as well as counselling, thank you for spoiling that for me :-/


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> None of my threads are started with the intent to start an argument (despite what you think)
> 
> You know what, I was going to use this forum as a coping mechanism (not sure if they are the right words) and for a bit of support as well as counselling, thank you for spoiling that for me :-/


There are lots of mental health support forums


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> None of my threads are started with the intent to start an argument (despite what you think)
> 
> You know what, I was going to use this forum as a coping mechanism (not sure if they are the right words) and for a bit of support as well as counselling, thank you for spoiling that for me :-/


nobody here is a councillor, everyone here at some point has tried to help you only to have it shoved back in their face, if you type into google mental health support forum lots come up, or perhaps stop shoving peoples replys back in their face, if you need support or help you need to seek it from a professional not strangers on a forum. 
as for boots, phone them, when my mum had problems with prescriptions they got someone from boots to drive out and deliver them to her personally, so if you phone and explain your situation they might be just as helpful


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> None of my threads are started with the intent to start an argument (despite what you think)
> 
> You know what, I was going to use this forum as a coping mechanism (not sure if they are the right words) and for a bit of support as well as counselling, thank you for spoiling that for me :-/


I enjoy your threads Tink. In the early days, I would get a little aggravated with your refusal to accept good advice but I see no harm in you whatsoever.

If posting on PF helps you in any way, then what's the harm


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

BenBoy said:


> There are lots of mental health support forums


I don't want to join another forum


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

redroses2106 said:


> nobody here is a councillor, everyone here at some point has tried to help you only to have it shoved back in their face, if you type into google mental health support forum lots come up, or perhaps stop shoving peoples replys back in their face, if you need support or help you need to seek it from a professional not strangers on a forum.
> as for boots, phone them, when my mum had problems with prescriptions they got someone from boots to drive out and deliver them to her personally, so if you phone and explain your situation they might be just as helpful


Tbh the past few topics there has been advice I've taken

This forum has made me see that I need to see someone about my looks



chichi said:


> I enjoy your threads Tink. In the early days, I would get a little aggravated with your refusal to accept good advice but I see no harm in you whatsoever.
> 
> If posting on PF helps you in any way, then what's the harm


Thanks, I use here as an escape, as a boredom breaker

I've gotten to know people on here


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I don't want to join another forum


Why not? I think this is why people get annoyed, there is no reasoning for anything you say


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

BenBoy said:


> Why not? I think this is why people get annoyed, there is no reasoning for anything you say


You kidding? My reasoning always gets shot down

Apparently I have an "excuse for everything"

Anyway, I've gotten to know people on here, I don't want to have to join another forum and i don't see why I should have to


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

BenBoy said:


> Why not? I think this is why people get annoyed, there is no reasoning for anything you say


Whilst I agree that some of Tinks past threads were a little annoying; I don't see why those who are still annoyed by Tink don't just put her on "ignore"

I take most of her threads with a pinch of salt. On serious ones, like the other one going at the moment about a medical problem, I am happy to help, if I can.

Live and let live.....

There are others on PF that are more annoying/controversial than Tink, who I have to wonder why they are here, when they only seem to p!ss people off....yet still stick around....causing drama all over the place.

Tink is harmless and doesn't shout "bully" every time somebody disagrees with her, so I see no problem in her sticking around, if that's what she wants to do.


----------



## witchyone (Dec 16, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> It was herms


Really must get my eyes tested, thought that said herpes


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Then stop giving me the attention you think I seek then


Here's a little irony for you.

I don't ever recall you being post number 34. In fact when I check and double check, post 34 was authored by the rht Hon member BenBoy.

Now isn't it about time you developed a sense of humour?

After all, they do say that laughter is the best medicine. :yesnod:


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> You kidding? My reasoning always gets shot down
> 
> Apparently I have an "excuse for everything"
> 
> Anyway, I've gotten to know people on here, I don't want to have to join another forum and i don't see why I should have to


So you would rather just post statements with no reasoning......

Its not about an excuse for things, when you ask for advice and get it and then shoot down the advice there isn't any point in asking. Posting threads entitled FFS and ARGHHHH not really asking for advice seems pointless. if you have a health concern, post with a suitably titled thread in the health section, better still go to the chemist or your doctors or NHS line or NHS website....

Everyone needs a rant now and again, but every single day or more than once a day isn't healthy....I thought you were going to keep a diary of your thoughts instead


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Zaros said:


> Here's a little irony for you.
> 
> I don't ever recall you being post number 34. In fact when I check and double check, post 34 was authored by the rht Hon member BenBoy.
> 
> ...


What does rht Hon mean?! Its late


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

BenBoy said:


> What does rht Hon mean?! Its late


In official circles such as parliament it's the abbreviated Right Honourable.:smile:


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Zaros said:


> In official circles such as parliament it's the abbreviated Right Honourable.:smile:


Oh lol....not into politics but I will take it as a compliment


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2013)

BenBoy said:


> What does rht Hon mean?! Its late


The Right Honourable - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

jon bda said:


> The Right Honourable - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Thank you for clearing that up for me


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2013)

BenBoy said:


> Thank you for clearing that up for me


I see Zaros the touch typist beat me too it!!!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

jon bda said:


> I see Zaros the touch typist beat me too it!!!


Hey! I'm reduced to just my middle finger tonight too.

Oh and by the way, if I told you were I was typing from I doubt you'd feel very comfortable about it.

Neither would anyone else come to think about it.

Oh bugger it!

You're all in bed with me thanks to my new Sony Xperia tablet Z.

Aint technology wonderful. :smile:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

witchyone said:


> Really must get my eyes tested, thought that said herpes


iPad autocorrect almost made it so  :blushing:



BenBoy said:


> So you would rather just post statements with no reasoning......
> 
> Its not about an excuse for things, when you ask for advice and get it and then shoot down the advice there isn't any point in asking. Posting threads entitled FFS and ARGHHHH not really asking for advice seems pointless. if you have a health concern, post with a suitably titled thread in the health section, better still go to the chemist or your doctors or NHS line or NHS website....
> 
> Everyone needs a rant now and again, but every single day or more than once a day isn't healthy....I thought you were going to keep a diary of your thoughts instead


99% of my posts are rants or pic threads where I don't want advice, I just want to get it out and be told there there it will be better tomorrow, just to have someone listen you know

People can't be annoyed when I don't take something I never asked for in the first place

Take my diet thread, that was a thread to keep me motivated, i didnt want advice (although i did take some on board, i dont have energy drinks now) and even the arguments kept me motivated

Now I admit I haven't taken all advice but no one has


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Zaros said:


> Hey! I'm reduced to just my middle finger tonight too.
> 
> Oh and by the way, if I told you were I was typing from I doubt you'd feel very comfortable about it.
> 
> ...


I'm in bed too....:Yawn:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> Why don't you go get some?
> 
> Nope.
> 
> ...


I had said we will go get some when I run out


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2013)

I've posted from the littlest room before now...liberating!!!


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

jon bda said:


> I've posted from the littlest room before now...liberating!!!


Ha ha me too ...what a sad bunch we are


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

jon bda said:


> I've posted from the littlest room before now...liberating!!!


Toilet humour?

I'd say!

Snort, snort. Chortle, chortle. :sneaky2:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> In case I have an accident
> 
> Really don't want to get into it and face the I know someone, they can be fey comments


Stop in bed while he's out - how long does it take to get 1 item?


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> iPad autocorrect almost made it so  :blushing:
> 
> 99% of my posts are rants or pic threads where I don't want advice, I just want to get it out and be told there there it will be better tomorrow, just to have someone listen you know
> 
> ...


I have really tried to help you tonight tinks because I think me and you are similar in that we like attention and need sympathy....the past few months have been a tough ride for me on another forum and after having to rehome one of my dogs but I have come out the other side realising that forums aren't the be all and end all and it's for advice and fun! Nobody wants arguments. Things like your sex life just aren't appropriate for a pet forum. Im assuming your quite young I'm 27 so perhaps younger than me either way life is too short


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

And we just go round and round and round, gets dizzy after a while!

To change subject..ok first tink..ring boots!

Second..Macmillan coffee morning tomorrow..hope to raise a shed load of money for the charity to help ppl with cancer..


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

nicolaa123 said:


> And we just go round and round and round, gets dizzy after a while!
> 
> To change subject..ok first tink..ring boots!
> 
> Second..Macmillan coffee morning tomorrow..hope to raise a shed load of money for the charity to help ppl with cancer..


Fingers crossed for lots of money raised


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

nicolaa123 said:


> And we just go round and round and round, gets dizzy after a while!
> 
> To change subject..ok first tink..ring boots!
> 
> Second..Macmillan coffee morning tomorrow..hope to raise a shed load of money for the charity to help ppl with cancer..


Yeah - looking forward to the local one - Methodist church this year - they always do good cake!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

BenBoy said:


> Fingers crossed for lots of money raised


Hope so, work matches £4£ so going to really try my hardest!!

Cancer is such a horrible thing and no one deserves to face it alone


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

lostbear said:


> Yeah - looking forward to the local one - Methodist church this year - they always do good cake!


We will have about 250 cakes minimum


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

nicolaa123 said:


> Hope so, work matches £4£ so going to really try my hardest!!
> 
> Cancer is such a horrible thing and no one deserves to face it alone


My auntie was diagnosed with it today...again
Life really is too short and no time to feel sorry for oneself which I have been guilty of in the past


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

BenBoy said:


> My auntie was diagnosed with it today...again
> Life really is too short and no time to feel sorry for oneself which I have been guilty of in the past


Sorry to hear about your aunt Hun x will make sure we make extra for your aunt too.

And big YES life is too blinkin short!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

lostbear said:


> Stop in bed while he's out - how long does it take to get 1 item?


Again we will go get some when I run out



BenBoy said:


> I have really tried to help you tonight tinks because I think me and you are similar in that we like attention and need sympathy....the past few months have been a tough ride for me on another forum and after having to rehome one of my dogs but I have come out the other side realising that forums aren't the be all and end all and it's for advice and fun! Nobody wants arguments. Things like your sex life just aren't appropriate for a pet forum. Im assuming your quite young I'm 27 so perhaps younger than me either way life is too short


I wouldn't say I need sympathy but I do like it, I'm ready to give it to anyone who needs it but never really get it back

Doesn't everyone like attention, everyone who posts on every forum is in some way a attention seeker, no one wants their posts ignored otherwise they wouldn't post



nicolaa123 said:


> And we just go round and round and round, gets dizzy after a while!
> 
> To change subject..ok first tink..ring boots!


I will



> Second..Macmillan coffee morning tomorrow..hope to raise a shed load of money for the charity to help ppl with cancer..


Good luck with it


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

BenBoy said:


> My auntie was diagnosed with it today...again
> Life really is too short and no time to feel sorry for oneself which I have been guilty of in the past


Sorry to hear that BB


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh tink..you are a funny fruit you really are!

I first posted on the forum as my cat had an itchy bum..not sure that was about me at all!!

Thank you I hope we do well also


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

nicolaa123 said:


> Oh tink..you are a funny fruit you really are!
> 
> I first posted on the forum as my cat had an itchy bum..not sure that was about me at all!!
> 
> Thank you I hope we do well also


What have I said funny now


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

nicolaa123 said:


> I first posted on the forum as my cat had an itchy bum..not sure that was about me at all!!


I cannot be the only to laugh at that sentance


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

nicolaa123 said:


> We will have about 250 cakes minimum


:yikes: 250 cakes :yikes:

Hope your planning to be good, remember the famous saying "a moment on the lips is a lifetimes on the hips"


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

BenBoy said:


> My auntie was diagnosed with it today...again
> Life really is too short and no time to feel sorry for oneself which I have been guilty of in the past


Its a cruel illness - thoughts are with your auntie xxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2013)

If you don't like OP then get off her thread, she don't ask you to read them, don't ask you to reply to them.

So what if any of it is true who is the OP hurting, who cares???? Not me, not anyone, we are just faceless entities on a screen.

Seriously, some people need to get out more if their life revolves around following people they don't know around the internet:001_rolleyes:


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I have removed a few posts, people if you don't like Tink or don't want to talk to her stay of her thread then. I will read the rest of the thread tomorrow when I can.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Zip-A-Dee-Doo-Dah 
Zip-A-Dee-A 

My oh my, what a wonderful day
Plenty of sunshine heading my way
Zip-A-Dee-Doo-Dah
Zip-A-Dee-A


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

I need to go put the washing on but my ar$e is stuck to the chair


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Loopymoo said:


> So sorry to hear that, love. So many of us on pet forums have these conditions because we know that pets help us get through the day.
> 
> I know it's frustrating when someone says they are housebound and then goes to the cinema every week, or something like that, when we are stuck in front of the laptop in bed but as you must know yourself these things come in phases, and we're all different. Sometimes I don't go out from one month to the next, and then other times I can lead a relatively normal life (even though my joints and brain feel like they've been battered with a large stick), we learn to put mind over matter for brief moments in some instances.
> 
> ...


That's ok, but thank you.

I don't think it's as simple as that though, I know it can be worse or better at times, but some of the things she says does infuriate people.

I don't attack her, I tend to ignore, so I know you didn't mean me, but as I say if you have read a lot of her posts it does get to you, especially being ill, I think (and other ill people agree) because of the contradictions which go beyond the old good day/bad day mantra IYKWIM.

If you go to the cinema every week and post that and frankie and bennies or what ever yet the same week say you cannot go to the doctors or chemist to get what you really need. I don't know how to describe it, but most of the time she posts to be deliberately obtuse TBH.

I don't get into a who's more ill argument as that's not what I am after. No I have no idea about her mentality, I do not attack her, but I can say I understand why others get annoyed.

I hope you understand the point I am trying to make, not sure if I have been clear.

Oh also I don't have a pet because of any illness, I've always had animals in my life, since I was born and had them before becoming ill and I came to this forum when my dog was ill.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

emmaviolet said:


> That's ok, but thank you.
> 
> I don't think it's as simple as that though, I know it can be worse or better at times, but some of the things she says does infuriate people.
> 
> ...


I think it comes down to ya makeup hun. You either fight it or give in to it. I've got my sights set on goals...so guess which mentality I am.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Lavenderb said:


> I think it comes down to ya makeup hun. You either fight it or give in to it. I've got my sights set on goals...so guess which mentality I am.


In the face of constant pain and struggles you are always positive and there to uplift and encourage others in the same position, I respect you noodle for that.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> I think it comes down to ya makeup hun. You either fight it or give in to it. I've got my sights set on goals...so guess which mentality I am.


Good on you!! Go Lavs!!!  I've been meaning to ask to see how you're doing!

I agree and disagree. I think you could still give in to it without being so obtuse when people try to suggest help, only to say you cannot use anything a woman would etc!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> I think it comes down to ya makeup hun. You either fight it or give in to it. I've got my sights set on goals...so guess which mentality I am.


This ^^^^^^ - you fight it with all your might otherwise you end up a sad old person who does nothing but moan. Very sore today - but what am I thinking of? - new hat patterns and which wools to use and getting excited over it - it might be sad but I'm not giving up.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Closed to be read through.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Would some inspirational quotes help Tink?


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

How come its open now?!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2013)

BenBoy said:


> How come its open now?!


The thread had some colonic irrigation so been opened again


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Cannot imagine why my post was deleted....

Broke no rules and spoke honestly and truthfully and without attacking or being unkind to anyone.

Really annoys me when I take the time (and pain) only to have it deleted...yet unkind and out of order posts are left on many threads here.

Oh well........


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

chichi said:


> Cannot imagine why my post was deleted....
> 
> Broke no rules and spoke honestly and truthfully and without attacking or being unkind to anyone.
> 
> ...


Mines deleted too. I have no clue why though.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

SirHiss said:


> The thread had some colonic irrigation so been opened again


They normally get Lynn in for the heavy shitty jobs... she gets her neighbour in to help. He's got a set of waders for wallowing through the crap :biggrin5:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2013)

Lavenderb said:


>


Shouldn't that handsome hunk be in the fish section with all those Koi?
:lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2013)

Lavenderb said:


> They normally get Lynn in for the heavy shitty jobs... she gets her neighbour in to help. He's got a set of waders for wallowing through the crap :biggrin5:


Cor!!! I could do with a neighbour like that, would really help me out the sh*t:biggrin5:


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> So our last boots order didnt show
> 
> This one had something missing!  and my box of pain killers was damaged
> 
> ...


Sorry I haven't managed to read all the posts, hope you manage to get your boots order sorted soon, hope you have enough pain killers to see you through until you get it sorted.

Nothing exciting happened here today, just been shopping and treated myself to a cream meringue...not good for my diet but very enjoyable,


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

chichi said:


> *Cannot imagine why my post was deleted....*
> 
> *Broke no rules and spoke **honestly* *and* *truthfully* and without attacking or being unkind to anyone.
> 
> ...


You're not allowed to speak in such a fashion as to alarm others.

Truth and honesty are bitter pills for some to swallow:wink:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Lavenderb said:


> They normally get Lynn in for the heavy shitty jobs... she gets her neighbour in to help. He's got a set of waders for wallowing through the crap :biggrin5:


I love a man in boots


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> I love a man in boots


Keep this to yaself, cos he'd be mortified if he knew I had passed it on but Zaros has a little pair he keeps for special occasions...here he is


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Zaros said:


> You're not allowed to speak in such a fashion as to alarm others.
> 
> Truth and honesty are bitter pills for some to swallow:wink:


Na, people are "cruel" and constantly/deliberately a dark presence on Tinks threads, but use the "she deserves it excuse".


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Lavenderb said:


> Keep this to yaself, cos he'd be mortified if he knew I had passed it on but Zaros has a little pair he keeps for special occasions...here he is


lol more this type tho


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2013)

Lavenderb said:


> Keep this to yaself, cos he'd be mortified if he knew I had passed it on but Zaros has a little pair he keeps for special occasions...here he is


He needs to get over to the 'fashion' thread, i'm not sure about red boots with a black outfit tbh...
:ihih:


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

sometimes posts are deleted because of quotes esp in a big deletion, othertimes they are deleted as they don't make sense when other posts are deleted, thus the flow doesn't make sense.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Lavenderb said:


> Keep this to yaself, cos he'd be mortified if he knew I had passed it on but Zaros has a little pair he keeps for special occasions...here he is


And those boots are exactly the same style as the ones I have except mine are black.

I think red makes a girl look so angry and I chose black because I like to look cheap:wink:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Some innocuous posts may have been deleted to keep the continuity of the thread and other more aggressive ones may have been left. I've tried to do my best with this thread but it wasn't easy and apologise if you think your posts may have been singled out for any particular reason. It hasn't helped that I keep losing my internet connection and I am also watching my cat in the early stages of labour.
Oh and if I had a neighbour like that I'd be moving  I could cope with the boots and the body art but draw the line at the garment covering his modesty :


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> lol more this type tho


Sorry LB, Waterlily's piccie definitely wins :thumbsup:

As for the thread Tink, I hope you have managed to contact Boots, that really isn't good customer service and they should be told


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> but draw the line at the garment covering his modesty :


:eek6: you'd rather he took it off aye


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> :eek6: you'd rather he took it off aye


She's a dark horse our Lynn


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> They normally get Lynn in for the heavy shitty jobs... she gets her neighbour in to help. He's got a set of waders for wallowing through the crap :biggrin5:





jon bda said:


> Shouldn't that handsome hunk be in the fish section with all those Koi?
> :lol:





lymorelynn said:


> if I had a neighbour like that I'd be moving  I could cope with the boots and the body art but draw the line at the garment covering his modesty :


Dont know about fish section with koi, id more likely say the reptile section with his ummmm python.

 WJ prepares to be vanquished to modland.

On a serious note Lynn, hope all goes well and bundles of fur arrive safe and sound x


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Zaros said:


> You're not allowed to speak in such a fashion as to alarm others.
> 
> *Truth and honesty* are bitter pills for some to swallow:wink:


Well with those others always pull out the Bully Card


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

MrRustyRead said:


> Well with those others always pull out the Bully Card


Fact is tinks was treated harshly, if the "boot" fits n all.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

I lost the big post explaining my condition and how it affects me 



emmaviolet said:


> That's ok, but thank you.
> 
> I don't think it's as simple as that though, I know it can be worse or better at times, but some of the things she says does infuriate people.
> 
> ...


I haven't been to the cinema or to franky and bennys for a while actually

I've barely been out at all this month as it happens!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2013)

welshjet said:


> Dont know about fish section with koi, id more likely say the reptile section with his ummmm python.
> 
> WJ prepares to be vanquished to modland.
> 
> On a serious note Lynn, hope all goes well and bundles of fur arrive safe and sound x


I would not say he's hiding a python, more like a worm


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Zaros said:


> You're not allowed to speak in such a fashion as to alarm others.
> 
> Truth and honesty are bitter pills for some to swallow:wink:


Na, people are "cruel" and are constantly/deliberately a dark presence on Tinks threads, but use the "she deserves it" excuse, oh and the "honesty" card.



MrRustyRead said:


> Well with those others always pull out the Bully Card


Na, people are "cruel" and are constantly/deliberately a dark presence on Tinks threads, but use the "she deserves it" excuse, oh and the "honesty" card.



Waterlily said:


> Fact is tinks was treated harshly, if the "boot" fits n all.


Agreed!


----------



## Loopymoo (Sep 28, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I lost the big post explaining my condition and how it affects me
> 
> I haven't been to the cinema or to franky and bennys for a while actually
> 
> I've barely been out at all this month as it happens!


Awwww, hun, don't worry about your deleted posts now, maybe next time you write a good post then copy and paste it onto your computer just in case.

Hey all my posts have gone!!! ALL of them  But I have copied and pasted them all, even the ones that didn't make it to the forum. Not for any trouble-making, but just for me to remember what I've said because even though something has been deleted, it may be remembered by other people on here (although probably not).

I'm surprised that the whole thread wasn't deleted altogether to be honest


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

I think it is that tink has ruffled a lot of peoples feathers and people dont always know the full extent of what has gone on.

I have found that i do not agree with a lot of what tink says, which is why i do not post on her threads any more, as the word bully and attacking tink get thrown around so much that it isnt worth it.

If tink really was bullied on here i do not think she would stick around, as if i was to be bullied on here i wouldnt keep coming back.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> Na, people are "cruel" and constantly/deliberately a dark presence on Tinks threads, but use the "she deserves it excuse".





tillysdream said:


> Na, people are "cruel" and are constantly/deliberately a dark presence on Tinks threads, but use the "she deserves it" excuse, oh and the "honesty" card.


You felt the need to post this comment more than once? :001_rolleyes:

Perhaps you thought I required a second opinion.:nonod:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2013)

For the short time I have been here and read some of Tink's threads, I have never once seen her claim the BULLY card, not once.

I don't participate on her threads because in all honesty I don't feel there is anything I can add to them and the only one I ever did, was removed.

I realize she opens a lot of threads here, yet I don't feel the need to dissect them, or pull her apart.

If she gets under your skin so badly, move on to another thread, is it really that difficult?:001_rolleyes:

I feel sorry for Tinks, yet I pity the people who just cannot leave it, says more about them, than it does about Tinks.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Well I think this thread has run its course, we are just going in circles now about deleted posts etc so I am closing it...Hope you get your order from Boots sorted Tinks...


----------

